# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La deforestación reduce las lluvias en África a la mitad

## Salut

> *La deforestación reduce las lluvias en África a la mitad
> El cambio a tierras de cultivo afecta a las precipitaciones en las selvas circundantes*
> 
> La cuenca del Congo, en el África occidental, se está secando. La segunda mayor selva del mundo, tras la amazónica, está sufriendo el acoso de la agricultura y, con la tala de árboles, las lluvias escasean cada vez más. Las precipitaciones se reducen hasta un 50% en las zonas cercanas a los campos de cultivo.
> 
> Los árboles es un conocido factor climático. *Sin su termoregulación, la concentración de nubes se reduce y, con ello, la posibilidad de lluvias*. Los investigadores han querido ahora comprobar cómo se produce este fenómeno en el África occidental. "Ya sabíamos por las observaciones satelitales que los cambios en el uso del suelo pueden tener un gran impacto en los patrones del clima local. Aquí hemos sido capaces de demostrar por qué sucede", explica Luis Garcia-Carreras, de la universidad británica de Leeds.
> 
> "Nuestros hallazgos sugieren que no se trata sólo del número de árboles arrancados lo que amenaza la estabilidad de los bosques tropicales del mundo, el patrón de deforestación también es importante", asegura. 
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/39734...-planetatierra

----------

